# Decoder question (not digitrax)



## cidjackaries (Jul 23, 2008)

Need someone with advice who has DCC other than Digitrax.

Here is my issue, I have a Conrail Athearn engine (http://www.athearn.com/Products/Default.aspx?ProdID=ATH89719)

I purchased a few months ago. It was not DCC ready so I upgraded it with a DH123AT kit, but ripped out the default light and installed two LED lights. The problem I am having is that I cannot for the life of me put the shell back on, there isn't enough space for the DH123. Is there another decoder from another company that works with a Digitrax system that is smaller?

Thanks for the help.


----------



## T-Man (May 16, 2008)

Couldn't you use one for an N scale engine?


----------



## cidjackaries (Jul 23, 2008)

I wish I could be a N scale decoder would not provide enough amps to run the engine.


----------



## T-Man (May 16, 2008)

I never knew about the amp rating. I have tried to place LEDs in a similiar engine with a power supply conversion from the track but the room wasn't there.
How about you build a monster engine? Remove the top from a similiar engine and go two stories. At least it would be a conversational piece.

Nothing is ever done small in Texas.


----------

